# Canon EOS R/R5 and RF lenses vs Sony Alpha a7R IV and G Master lenses



## puffo25 (Feb 26, 2020)

Hello. I am a Canon lover.
I like to take street photography and fine-art landscape kind of images.
I had in the past an EOS 1D Mark III and 5D Mark II.
Now I am ready to jump to buy this Summer a new EOS R5 body as I just purcheased a 15-35mm RF and a 70-200mm RF lenses.
I hope I made the proper decision....
I say this because I hear top comments on the Sony Alpha camera and the Sony sensor. It looks according to many review, very clean and providing very sharp images. The latest test for the newest Sony G Master 20mm lenses show an increible sharpness at the edges.
I am just wondering, if buy thre fact that I have just purcheased 2 Canon RF lenses and plan to buy, when available, the new R5 body, make sense versus Sony Alpha a7R IV and G Master lenses?

Any comment is very welcome.
TIA,
Andrea


----------



## AlanF (Feb 26, 2020)

It would be more productive if you come back after the R5 has been released and we have had the opportunity to evaluate it. You may also wish to return your lenses until the time you have a camera on which to use them.


----------



## SecureGSM (Feb 26, 2020)

AlanF said:


> It would be more productive if you come back after the R5 has been released and we have had the opportunity to evaluate it. You may also wish to return your lenses until the time you have a camera on which to use them.



Alan, this is not a genuine enquiry. Someone that loves canon and purchased expensive R lenses and have not purchased a compatible camera yet, verbiage used. Etc etc etc. someone who shoot with low res bodies, old school sensor and now all that sudden changed tune and chasing ultimate sharpness? Undecided but already invested in lenses? Leitmotiv is clear here:
I love Canon ( I am Like you, trust me ) but recently I found out that Canon is crap and Sony is fantastic. ( planting a doubt in you, fear of missing out, you are not up to speed).
In a nutshell, the enquiry has been disqualified


----------



## AlanF (Feb 26, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Alan, this is not a genuine enquiry. Someone that loves canon and purchased expensive R lenses and have not purchased a compatible camera yet, verbiage used. Etc etc etc. someone who shoot with low res bodies, old school sensor and now all that sudden changed tune and chasing ultimate sharpness? Undecided but already invested in lenses? Leitmotiv is clear here:
> I love Canon ( I am Like you, trust me ) but recently I found out that Canon is crap and Sony is fantastic. ( planting a doubt in you, fear of missing out, you are not up to speed).
> In a nutshell, the enquiry has been disqualified



He has made apparently genuine previous posts including the following a couple of weeks ago.


puffo25 said:


> Finger crossed than. I have bought 2 RF lenses now just to get this new R5 camera body asap....


----------



## SecureGSM (Feb 27, 2020)

AlanF said:


> He has made apparently genuine previous posts including the following a couple of weeks ago.


That certainly makes sense for someone who is shooting with EF bodies for a long time  Buy two expensive lenses that cannot be used until such a time when a suitable RF body will be purchased. And that body has not been even announced yet. And now start questioning if RF lenses are any good. ). Well this is how bots operate/ register account, and a few posts down the track : hey guys, I love Canon.. but... etc.


----------



## koenkooi (Feb 27, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> That certainly makes sense for someone who is shooting with EF bodies for a long time  Buy two expensive lenses that cannot be used until such a time when a suitable RF body will be purchased. And that body has not been even announced yet. And now start questioning if RF lenses are any good. ). Well this is how bots operate/ register account, and a few posts down the track : hey guys, I love Canon.. but... etc.



I've been using Canon for two hundred years, but....


----------



## SecureGSM (Feb 27, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> I've been using Canon for two hundred years, but....


Did you also bought RF lenses (expensive) before you purchased a suitable camera? That did not even existed at the time of lenses were purchased? Because this what experiences photographers do. Right ?


----------



## AlanF (Feb 27, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Did you also bought RF lenses (expensive) before you purchased a suitable camera? That did not even existed at the time of lenses were purchased? Because this what experiences photographers do. Right ?



“Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they aren't after you.”
Joseph Heller, Catch-22


----------



## SecureGSM (Feb 27, 2020)

AlanF said:


> “Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they aren't after you.”
> Joseph Heller, Catch-22


One can say that.


----------



## puffo25 (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi all. Many thanks for taking the time to reply to my email. The reason I have purcheased first those 2 RF lenses was the fact that I had about 4000 USD available to be invited by January 31 in a project. I could not delay or justify this expense later on. In January I could get an R body (not too happy for some technical specs) or the newest 1DX Mark III (a bit too heavy, expensive and over my needs).
So I thought it was a good idea to invest for a middle term investment on premium lenses for the EOS R line (coming from the EF system and having used the 1D mark III and the EOS 5D Mark II earlier).
This is the reason why I have purcheased those 2 lenses.

Now I have just made this comment versus the Sony system for the only reason that Sony is getting better and better and that their sensors are considered extremly well in terms of perfomance and noise free at high ISO and those new G Master lenses get top scored on dpreview and other references sites.

So I was just try to know from some of you, if you think that the current RF line of lenses and the announced new Canon miroless cameras should at least match in your opinion, Sony. I know we do not have yet in our hand a new R5 but some early speculations, still, I think, could be made anyhow.

I wish you all a super day!
Andrea


----------



## AlanF (Feb 27, 2020)

puffo25 said:


> Hi all. Many thanks for taking the time to reply to my email. The reason I have purcheased first those 2 RF lenses was the fact that I had about 4000 USD available to be invited by January 31 in a project. I could not delay or justify this expense later on. In January I could get an R body (not too happy for some technical specs) or the newest 1DX Mark III (a bit too heavy, expensive and over my needs).
> So I thought it was a good idea to invest for a middle term investment on premium lenses for the EOS R line (coming from the EF system and having used the 1D mark III and the EOS 5D Mark II earlier).
> This is the reason why I have purcheased those 2 lenses.
> 
> ...


Sony does make excellent cameras and lenses, and has been well ahead in mirrorless. But, Canon is very good at catching up and is very reliable, and I have little doubt that the second generation of Canon mirrorless will be strong rivals. I hope you don't have to wait too long for the R5.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 27, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> That certainly makes sense for someone who is shooting with EF bodies for a long time  Buy two expensive lenses that cannot be used until such a time when a suitable RF body will be purchased. And that body has not been even announced yet. And now start questioning if RF lenses are any good. ). Well this is how bots operate/ register account, and a few posts down the track : hey guys, I love Canon.. but... etc.


You owe an apology to puffo25 for accusing him of being a bot. And Antono Refo can add one too for "liking" the accusation. Can we please treat everyone with respect.


----------



## puffo25 (Feb 27, 2020)

Dear AlanF, all, no problem. No excuse. You concern are genuine and you are excused I hope the R5 will have great features so I can take great pictures as I did before with the 1D and the 5D.
I wish all a lovely day.-

Andrea


----------



## Richard Anthony (Feb 27, 2020)

I watched a video yesterday where a guy had been invited to an event in the USA , and he said the rep there told him a couple of months ago that Canon are developing an 85 megapixel R camera .


----------



## puffo25 (Feb 27, 2020)

Richard Anthony said:


> I watched a video yesterday where a guy had been invited to an event in the USA , and he said the rep there told him a couple of months ago that Canon are developing an 85 megapixel R camera .



Yes, this one should be announced probably by the end of the year 2020 while the R5 should come to the market before Summer (maybe by end of June).


----------



## Richard Anthony (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi Puffo , he has released another video today stating that the R5 might come with the 85 megapixels


----------



## puffo25 (Feb 27, 2020)

Richard Anthony said:


> Hi Puffo , he has released another video today stating that the R5 might come with the 85 megapixels



mmmm, that sound too good Canonrumors and dpreview claims that R5 will be around 40 megapixels and that to me will be quite good. I think most crucial think is not much on how is the sensor big but how it perform on low light in terms of low noise, like the Sony A7R IV....


----------



## Nelu (Feb 27, 2020)

AlanF said:


> You owe an apology to puffo25 for accusing him of being a bot. And Antono Refo can add one too for "liking" the accusation. Can we please treat everyone with respect.


While you're right about that, the original post was extremely weird and basically it was begging for those kind of replies. Why would anyone buy two expensive lenses without a camera to use them on???
Now we have the answer, which actually makes sense but yeah, it was awkward inquiry, for sure.


----------



## SecureGSM (Feb 28, 2020)

Richard Anthony said:


> Hi Puffo , he has released another video today stating that the R5 might come with the 85 megapixels


85Mp @20FPS? Okaaaay


----------



## puffo25 (Feb 28, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> 85Mp @20FPS? Okaaaay



That is ok and more than ok, sure. But my hope for best features is to have an extended EV correction and great low noise tollerance @ high ISO.


----------



## SecureGSM (Feb 28, 2020)

puffo25 said:


> That is ok and more than ok, sure. But my hope for best features is to have an extended EV correction and great low noise tollerance @ high ISO.


Sorry. 85Mp in R5 is not a realistic expectation. 
20FPS with electronic shutter Feature of R5 has been announced by Canon. 1.7 Giga Pixel per second sensor readout speed is not realistic. 45MP is already pushing it. Let alone 85


----------



## puffo25 (Feb 28, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Sorry. 85Mp in R5 is not a realistic expectation.
> 20FPS with electronic shutter Feature of R5 has been announced by Canon. 1.7 Giga Pixel per second sensor readout speed is not realistic. 45MP is already pushing it. Let alone 85


That is great for me. Again with an extended EV for great highlight and shadow tollerance/correction and a clean image on high iso/low noise, will be just perfect, a dream coming true.


----------



## SecureGSM (Feb 28, 2020)

puffo25 said:


> That is great for me. Again with an extended EV for great highlight and shadow tollerance/correction and a clean image on high iso/low noise, will be just perfect, a dream coming true.


no, it cannot be 85mp. Not possible.


----------



## Quirkz (Feb 28, 2020)

I’m worried what even 45mp would do to noise and high iso performance, to be honest. 45 might be great for wildlife cropping, but is overkill for me.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 28, 2020)

Quirkz said:


> I’m worried what even 45mp would do to noise and high iso performance, to be honest. 45 might be great for wildlife cropping, but is overkill for me.


The Nikon D850 is 45 Mpx and is considered to be one of the best cameras for IQ. Its DR rivals the 1DXIII http://www.photonstophotos.net/Charts/PDR.htm#Canon EOS 1D X Mark III,Nikon D850
Even though I am a wildlife cropper, I'd be happy with 45 Mpx as a compromise between excessive file size and resolution. My 5DSR keeps me happy for resolution even though my 90D is an 83 Mpx equivalent.


----------



## Quirkz (Feb 28, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The Nikon D850 is 45 Mpx and is considered to be one of the best cameras for IQ. Its DR rivals the 1DXIII http://www.photonstophotos.net/Charts/PDR.htm#Canon EOS 1D X Mark III,Nikon D850
> Even though I am a wildlife cropper, I'd be happy with 45 Mpx as a compromise between excessive file size and resolution. My 5DSR keeps me happy for resolution even though my 90D is an 83 Mpx equivalent.


I’d settle for exactly the same as the 5d4 or R. If canon can pull that off at 45mp, I’d be happy.


----------



## Quirkz (Feb 28, 2020)

If canon could do what they did with the 5d4, and not only improve the mp significantly from the 5d3, but also give it a huge dr and high iso performance increase, I’d be ecstatic!


----------



## AlanF (Feb 28, 2020)

Quirkz said:


> If canon could do what they did with the 5d4, and not only improve the mp significantly from the 5d3, but also give it a huge dr and high iso performance increase, I’d be ecstatic!


You would need a pill to get ecstatic, I am afraid, as the 5DIV has excellent DR and high iso performance. It is only slightly behind the 1DXIII, which is actually matched by the D850.


----------



## Richard Anthony (Feb 28, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Sorry. 85Mp in R5 is not a realistic expectation.
> 20FPS with electronic shutter Feature of R5 has been announced by Canon. 1.7 Giga Pixel per second sensor readout speed is not realistic. 45MP is already pushing it. Let alone 85


This has been reported by a Canon rep , maybe not coming on the R5 , but he said that Canon are working on a Canon mirrorless 85 mega pixel camera .


----------



## SecureGSM (Feb 28, 2020)

Richard Anthony said:


> This has been reported by a Canon rep , maybe not coming on the R5 , but he said that Canon are working on a Canon mirrorless 85 mega pixel camera .


That’s quite a different story though. We know that Canon is _likely_ working on a hi res replacement for 5DS/R camera. Just look at what price 5DSR is being sold since recently. It is obviously on its way out. It won’t be a 20FPS electronic shutter rig though. 
My gestimate : 8FPS mechanical shutter, 11 FPS electronic shutter.


----------



## Quirkz (Feb 29, 2020)

AlanF said:


> You would need a pill to get ecstatic, I am afraid, as the 5DIV has excellent DR and high iso performance. It is only slightly behind the 1DXIII, which is actually matched by the D850.



Which is why I used the word ecstatic. It’s unlikely, but wow, if it happened I’d be in dreamland  I’d be happy if it just matched the dr/iso at a higher mp.


----------



## gouldopfl (Mar 1, 2020)

puffo25 said:


> Hello. I am a Canon lover.
> I like to take street photography and fine-art landscape kind of images.
> I had in the past an EOS 1D Mark III and 5D Mark II.
> Now I am ready to jump to buy this Summer a new EOS R5 body as I just purcheased a 15-35mm RF and a 70-200mm RF lenses.
> ...


Even from friends I know that shoot Sony, no one beats Canon colors. I am also waiting for the EOS R5. The latest rumor is CFexpress and UHC II slot. I wish they had upgraded both slots, even XQD which would be faster.


----------



## puffo25 (Mar 2, 2020)

Thanks all for the interesting reply which I read with high interest. I hope that despite the Coronavirus there will be not a major delay. I hope tha by July the R5 will be widely availale to the mass market


----------



## Act444 (Mar 2, 2020)

gouldopfl said:


> Even from friends I know that shoot Sony, no one beats Canon colors. I am also waiting for the EOS R5. The latest rumor is CFexpress and UHC II slot. I wish they had upgraded both slots, even XQD which would be faster.



I feel Canon may be slowly losing that edge in the color realm as well. I’m increasingly underwhelmed by the color rendition of the newer cameras (RP, 5D4 to lesser extent). My old 5D3 probably had the best OOC colors, followed by the 5DSR (which is similar, but sometimes trends green which I feel is a step back). Out of what I currently have, the 5DSR runs circles around all other bodies. The 5D4 has a very muted color output, the RP even more so. The 5DSR OTOH has very a rich output, with strong reds in particular - which I find pleasing for portraiture.


----------

